# Where can I find index returns, year by year?



## blbarclay (3 February 2019)

For example, year by year returns on:

ASX 300 A-REIT Index
ASX300
ASX200
S&P 500

I'm just doing some hypothetical scenarios on margin loans for each.


----------



## debtfree (4 February 2019)

Hi @blbarclay

https://au.spindices.com/index-finder/

Under Criteria:
Go to Asset Class - open by pressing the + button - click onto Equity box
Go to Geography - open by pressing the + button - now press the + button in Asia Pacific to open it up - click onto the Australia box

This should bring up a bit over 100 Matches to the right of the criteria area - Scroll through to find the Australian Indices needed.
Hover over the Index wanted such as ASX 200 and select Factsheet - this will bring up a PDF about ASX 200 going back about 9 years

Clear clear criteria and do much the same for your S&P500

If you want longer data for the Australian market you can also use marketindex.com.au but I'm pretty sure it doesn't have ASX 300 A-Reit or S&P500

Hope this helps to some degree


----------



## blbarclay (5 February 2019)

debtfree said:


> Hi @blbarclay
> 
> https://au.spindices.com/index-finder/




Thanks! A great resource.


----------

